# C2Motorsports' NEW **UPDATE/UPGRADE** policy for software



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

In an effort to supply the consumer with the latest updated news, C2Motorsports would like to publicly post our NEW policy in regards to updating/upgrading software. This will also be posted on our new website.
*ALL* updates/upgrades will be at a charged of 50% the RETAIL cost of that software application. All updates/upgrades will be handled as a return of the original software "core", upon it's acceptance, your new software will be shipped. 
For those that cannot be without the car, you can purchase the upgrade/updated chip at full price, and you will be refunded the 50% charge upon the return of your "core".

*UPGRADE EXAMPLE:*
Application:
MKIII OBDII VR6 42# injector software
RETAIL: $349
UPGRADE: $175
Q: How about if I buy a used EPROM? How will C2 will process second-hand purchased software?
A: It will only cost you 50% of the retail cost of that software application. All the same conditions of sale apply.
Q: What if I have a Flashloaded ecu and want to upgrade?
A: It will only cost you 50% of the retail cost of that software application.
Q: Is shipping included?
A: Shipping will be an additional cost.
Q: Do I get "any" credit if I send in the original EPROM?
A: You must send in the original "core" in order to receive the 50% off of retail cost. Failure to send in original "core" will result in your FULL RETAIL payment of the upgrade/updated software.
Q: How long do I have to return the original?
A: C2Motorsports requires that the original "core" product be returned within 2 weeks of receipt of updated/upgraded software? We feel that this is ample time to install your new software, and return the original. 
Q: I bought a chip for $XXX off eBay; if I pay 50% of retail, I will have paid more than purchasing it directly from C2 in the first place.
A: C2Motorsports encourages consumers to check with all relevant upgrade/update pricing of ANY product prior to purchase.

Chris
C2
Thanks to Vortex member _muppet_ for the proof-reading http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:58 AM 11-7-2007_


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Glad to help.










_Modified by _muppet_ at 7:06 PM 10-10-2007_


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

haha, i caught that too earlier...much better chris... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to muppet


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

can an upgrade be from 30# to 42#? pretty please? lol


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_can an upgrade be from 30# to 42#? pretty please? lol

Sure, you would be charged 50% of the RETAIL of what you are upgrading to









chris
C2


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Sure, you would be charged 50% of the RETAIL of what you are upgrading to









chris
C2

That's a great deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have a feeling I'll be going from 30# to 42# at some point


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (slc92)*

so, what is the retail cost of your OBD2 VR6 30# chip?
your website is looking great, but is not fully functional yet.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_so, what is the retail cost of your OBD2 VR6 30# chip?
your website is looking great, but is not fully functional yet.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

OBDII VR6 30# EPROM: $299 (EPROM only, $399 with necessary 95mm MAF housing)
OBDII VR6 42# EPROM: $349 (EPROM only, $449 with necessary 95mm MAF housing)


----------



## 96VDubbin (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

just wanna make sure i understand this correctly my 2nd hand chip that i got from someone on the tex i can send 2 u and pay 50% and receive the latest version??


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (96VDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96VDubbin* »_just wanna make sure i understand this correctly my 2nd hand chip that i got from someone on the tex i can send 2 u and pay 50% and receive the latest version??

YES. it dont matter where you got the chip from, someone already paid for it once. you pay for the update and your chip and your good


----------



## 96VDubbin (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

thanx 4 the reply n conformation now on 2 turnin the boost way up














. By the way whats the best way 2 get in contact with the guys 2 let them know that im sending a chip back 4 the latest version


_Modified by 96VDubbin at 1:21 PM 10-11-2007_


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re:*

What is the latest version of the OBDII VR6 30# chip?


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (momoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *momoVR6* »_What is the latest version of the OBDII VR6 30# chip?

version 1.35. Mine is in mail already.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (BlueMk3VR6)*

I'll be buying the upgrade soon. Glad to see upi released a pricing scheme for this. I'm at 11psi right now with my 30lb setup.







Just waiting for a little bit more money and a few things to get fixed before I get the 42 setup.


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Re: (CDJetta)*

friggen awsome deal!! i'll be sending in my old @ss 30# software soon.. my software is the old isht that's supposed to be run w/O o2 sensors.


----------



## mktrizzle (Dec 29, 2005)

what is upgraded? Is the driveability better?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mktrizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mktrizzle* »_what is upgraded? Is the driveability better?

YES!!








SAI/rear O2 control turned off too


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

so that means no CEL for removed sai and cat?


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (LowNotSlow)*

do you have to purchase the software directly from C2, or can i buy it from Dubwerks (close and quick for me) and still be able to get the upgrade at 1/2 retail?


----------



## FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Sure, you would be charged 50% of the RETAIL of what you are upgrading to









chris
C2

how about upgrading from 36# software to 42# software. this would be flash loaded into a mk4 vr6t?


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (2pt_slo_Mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt_slo_Mk3* »_do you have to purchase the software directly from C2, or can i buy it from Dubwerks (close and quick for me) and still be able to get the upgrade at 1/2 retail?

????


----------



## [email protected]@stvr6 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports' NEW **UPDATE/UPGRADE** policy for software (C2Motorsports)*

Can you give a us shipping address as to were we return the older software " Core " at please thanks in advance.


----------



## mindytoyvw (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

if a prong was broken halfways how much to fix?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6* »_
how about upgrading from 36# software to 42# software. this would be flash loaded into a mk4 vr6t?


See below...

_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Q: What if I have a Flashloaded ecu and want to upgrade?
A: It will only cost you 50% of the retail cost of that software application.


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports' NEW **UPDATE/UPGRADE** policy for software (C2Motorsports)*

What if my "old" software is a good 2-3 years old? Is it still eligible for upgrade as long as it is C2 software?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (2pt_slo_Mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt_slo_Mk3* »_do you have to purchase the software directly from C2, or can i buy it from Dubwerks (close and quick for me) and still be able to get the upgrade at 1/2 retail?

Direct to C2 for upgrades

_Quote, originally posted by *FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6* »_
how about upgrading from 36# software to 42# software. this would be flash loaded into a mk4 vr6t?

You will be required to ship us the ECU (that has the previously loaded C2 software installed) and we will upgrade to the new software; cost is 50% retail.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]@stvr6* »_Can you give a us shipping address as to were we return the older software " Core " at please thanks in advance.

C2Motorsports Inc
304 Exchange Avenue (no pun intended







)
Louisville KY 40207

_Quote, originally posted by *mindytoyvw* »_if a prong was broken halfways how much to fix?

You would be required to purchase a new chip. 

_Quote, originally posted by *seL* »_What if my "old" software is a good 2-3 years old? Is it still eligible for upgrade as long as it is C2 software?

ALL existing C2 customers are eligible for our Update/Upgrade offer.
Chris
C2



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:53 PM 11-5-2007_


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
ALL existing C2 customers are eligible for our Update/Upgrade offer.
Chris
C2


What if the software was purchased used?


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

What about UK / European OBD2 ECUs?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (mindytoyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mindytoyvw* »_nvm i found some guy who can actually burn the c2 software onto a new chip!! so i get the same chip/ software without having to pay for new one










We would be interested to know who this person is, as what you have posted here warrants theft; and now that you have posted that you have sought the services of such person, you too are admitting to stealing.
Chris
C2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (seL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seL* »_
What if the software was purchased used?

You are still eligible for upgrade/updates under the above restrictions.

_Quote, originally posted by *mindytoyvw* »_if a prong was broken halfways how much to fix?


_Quote, originally posted by *mindytoyvw* »_nvm i found some guy who can actually burn the c2 software onto a new chip!! so i get the same chip/ software without having to pay for new one








 
We would be interested to know who this person is, as what you have posted here warrants theft; and now that you have ADVERTISED that you have sought the services of such person, you too are admitting to stealing.

_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_What about UK / European OBD2 ECUs?


You too, are eligible.
chris
c2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 7:58 AM 11-6-2007_


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (mindytoyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mindytoyvw* »_nvm i found some guy who can actually burn the c2 software onto a new chip!! so i get the same chip/ software without having to pay for new one









This statement says alot about your character.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re:  (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We would be interested to know who this person is, as what you have posted here warrants theft; and now that you have posted that you have sought the services of such person, you too are admitting to stealing.
Chris
C2

C2 rules, and if you steal from them you suck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roddy Piper (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (mindytoyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mindytoyvw* »_nvm i found some guy who can actually burn the c2 software onto a new chip!! so i get the same chip/ software without having to pay for new one









Theft http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mindytoyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mindytoyvw* »_nvm i found some guy who can actually burn the c2 software onto a new chip!! so i get the same chip/ software without having to pay for new one









do i smell a lifetime ban, an IP ban and a future immediate ban on any other s/n suspected to be this worthless piece of shiit? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (mindytoyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mindytoyvw* »_nvm i found some guy who can actually burn the c2 software onto a new chip!! so i get the same chip/ software without having to pay for new one









not nice of you or the other guy doing it for you http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (radoboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_
This statement says alot about your character.

And more importantly intelligence.


----------



## mindytoyvw (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

well the dude just offered it. he said he could copy it or something. i obviously didnt do it hence why im asking c2 if they could just exchange the chip since it has a broken pong. im not advertising his services or anything lol. plus hes someone on here on vortex who just imed me saying he could do so.
that being said i havent stlen or anything just have a broken chip.


----------



## 2.slowslow (Apr 26, 2005)

Nothing for OBD 1 Vrt ???


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (2.slowslow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.slowslow* »_Nothing for OBD 1 Vrt ???

Yes, we have software for the OBDI VR, please refer to the post below.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3092132


----------



## 2.slowslow (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

thanks how much for the 36lb injectors and the eprom ??? I already have a MAF


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

how much for the 40 lb. injectors & eprom?


----------



## 2.slowslow (Apr 26, 2005)

If i have a chip from c2 that i cant use can i send it back and get some money off a new one ???


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: (2.slowslow)*

is this in reference to a new software update or is this just new policy for upgrades/updates?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (2pt_slo_Mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.slowslow* »_If i have a chip from c2 that i cant use can i send it back and get some money off a new one ???

Yes, that would fall under the guidelines of C2 policy.

_Quote, originally posted by *2LMONSTER* »_is this in reference to a new software update or is this just new policy for upgrades/updates?

I think that you question is one in the same









_Quote, originally posted by *2.slowslow* »_thanks how much for the 36lb injectors and the eprom ??? I already have a MAF


C2.36.T EPROM: $325
6-36# injectors: $330

_Quote, originally posted by *2pt_slo_Mk3* »_how much for the 40 lb. injectors & eprom?

ABA OBDI $275
ABA OBDII $275
VR6 12v $349
42# Bosch inj $60/ea
70mm MAF $99
95mm MAF $99


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:55 AM 11-8-2007_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

wish my AZG had software


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

let me rephrase.
1. is there a new update?
2. is this just a policy change?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (2LMONSTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LMONSTER* »_let me rephrase.
1. is there a new update?
2. is this just a policy change?

1. It depends on which version you presently have.
2. This was more of a post of Policy; we had received a few inquires, and felt this was an effective way to post.
chris
C2


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

price for 12v vr6 30# eprom


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (2pt_slo_Mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt_slo_Mk3* »_price for 12v vr6 30# eprom

If you read the first page it gives the price. $299.


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (DUB_4_LIFE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUB_4_LIFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_4_LIFE* »_
If you read the first page 


Reading in reverse bias seems to be challenging to most Vortex users.










_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 3:44 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*








i agree


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_
YES. it dont matter where you got the chip from, someone already paid for it once. you pay for the update and your chip and your good


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm glad to see this stance being taken, not like TiVo or Ross-Tech. Nothing against either one (I'm a loyal Ross-Tech customer), but authentic purchases should be authentic!


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

what number is the latest version?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Royale10)*

what is the newest version # of the obd2 vr6 42# chip?
is it 2004 24a ??


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

is this upgrade policy still in effect?? 
bump


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (mindytoyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mindytoyvw* »_well the dude just offered it. he said he could copy it or something. i obviously didnt do it hence why im asking c2 if they could just exchange the chip since it has a broken pong. im not advertising his services or anything lol. plus hes someone on here on vortex who just imed me saying he could do so.
that being said i havent stlen or anything just have a broken chip.









Sounds completely legitimate. Here is an analogy:
You purchase a copy of MS Windows with full license. Then you scratch your original disc. Is it illegal to use a backup of your disc if you have paid for a license? No. Making backups is part of "fair use" law in the USA.
Making a backup of an eeprom should be covered under "fair use" just like making a backup of a CD-ROM. As long as you abide by the license agreement which implies that you cannot use the backups in other cars. The license is for one car at a time. Any other use constitutes theft.
edit: ooops didn't notice that discussion was from 2 months ago. Please ignore.
Free bump for C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by phatvw at 12:40 AM 1-8-2008_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*

So how much is it to upgrade from a regular chip to a bring Jeff my car custom tuned chip?


----------

